# 1/4" to 1/2" collet adapter for craftsman



## Beast1961 (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi, Ive been looking all over to find an adapter to convert my routers 1/4" collet to accept 1/2" bits. The router is a craftsman commercial router model number 315.17380, can anyone help me? Please don't sudjest a new router, this one still runs great..Thanks in advance, Rick


----------



## TomB (Mar 13, 2005)

your request is that nobody suggests a new 1/2inch router, so my answer has to be couched in the form of a careful statement. 

1/2inch routers are generally more powerful than 1/4inch so they can run bigger bits, they also have bigger bearings to take the stresses imposed by bigger bits.

another way is in the form of a careful question. would you put an engine and running gear from a compact into an 18 wheeler? I believe the compact engine would have difficulty moving the truck and even if it did the wheel bearings would give out 1/4 mile down the road.

im not saying it is impossible just rather difficult


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rick, the older Craftsman Commercial routers are nice. They are designed to work with 1/4" bits. Supposing you did use an adapter to accept 1/2" bits? You are adding the weight of the adapter plus the additional weight of the 1/2"shank bit. The bearings are not designed to stand up to this additional stress. There is also the height limitation. An adapter would remove virtually all of your height adjustment, just to get it above the base plate. You wouldn't be able to get the bit close to the base plate. Keep this good quality router for it's intended uses, it will still do most things you want. If you have limited amounts of work that require a 1/2" collet there is a 2 HP Skil plunge router for around $60 at HD.


----------



## Beast1961 (Jan 13, 2005)

*I found the adapter for $8.00*

I finaly found the adapter I've been looking for to convert the 1/4" collet on my router to accept 1/2" router bits and visa-versa.

Just click the link below (or copy and paste) and enter the word " collet " into the search box and it should bring up just about anything anyone would want to convert yours also. 
Mines on the way so I'll up-date you on how well it works when I receive it

http://www.thecraftsmangallery.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?screen=srch


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Beast1961 said:


> I finaly found the adapter I've been looking for to convert the 1/4" collet on my router to accept 1/2" router bits and visa-versa.
> 
> Just click the link below (or copy and paste) and enter the word " collet " into the search box and it should bring up just about anything anyone would want to convert yours also.
> Mines on the way so I'll up-date you on how well it works when I receive it
> ...


Cool! Yeah, when you really want something, you continue to work hard at it until you get it. Just like myself! Congrats! Yeah, just becareful using those big bits. Just don't spin them to fast. Hope everything works out okay. Later...


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Beast1961 said:


> I finaly found the adapter I've been looking for to convert the 1/4" collet on my router to accept 1/2" router bits and visa-versa.
> 
> Just click the link below (or copy and paste) and enter the word " collet " into the search box and it should bring up just about anything anyone would want to convert yours also.
> Mines on the way so I'll up-date you on how well it works when I receive it
> ...


 OK I did what I thought you said and I see no adapter that takes a router with a 1/4" collet and let it use 1/2" bits????? What am I missing here?

Ed


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

reible said:


> OK I did what I thought you said and I see no adapter that takes a router with a 1/4" collet and let it use 1/2" bits????? What am I missing here?
> 
> Ed


Ed,

I did it also and found this. You may want to try again  

http://www.thecraftsmangallery.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?page=W/PROD/DC/32-114


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Bob N said:


> Ed,
> 
> I did it also and found this. You may want to try again
> 
> http://www.thecraftsmangallery.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?page=W/PROD/DC/32-114


 That is a common sleeve to take a 1/4" bit and let it fit in a 1/2" router, almost everyone sells these or something like that. It still doesn't let you use 1/2" bits in a 1/4" router...... so am I miss reading or are we still on different pages?????

Ed


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey you're exactly right, reible. Now, that I read it again, it is exactly what you are saying. It even says it below the picture. I think somebody made a mistake and ordered something that will have to be returned. Sorry Beast 1961...

Hmmm.... 

At first I was surprised that it even existed but it really doesn't. Uh oh...


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

reible said:


> That is a common sleeve to take a 1/4" bit and let it fit in a 1/2" router, almost everyone sells these or something like that. It still doesn't let you use 1/2" bits in a 1/4" router...... so am I miss reading or are we still on different pages?????
> 
> Ed


Ed,

My mistake.... I guess I misread. Must be my sinus infection from all this pollen. Think I'll go take 2 asprin and call the Dr. in the morning.


----------

